

Is Joyent Really 14X Faster than EC2 and Azure the "Fastest Cloud"? - jread
http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2011/11/many-are-skeptical-of-claims-that.html

======
gvb
The tl;dr summary on each analysis in the article:

Does it matter to you? Probably not

